
Twitter Refutes Inaccuracies in Trump’s Tweets for First Time - gtCameron
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/technology/twitter-trump-mail-in-ballots.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

